# My loco weathering attempt



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I tried my hand at weathering about 7 years ago. I thought I'd be a little different though. I know the guy shouldn't be welding near the fueling pad but in real life where I got the idea from there was an engine house over the pit. He would have been welding inside. 









George


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic job on the Geep! :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a very nice looking loco in a very nice looking scene.
Well done.

Magic


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Impressive. Great detail and use of color.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Gramps, Time Wrap and Magic. Forty years ago I use to be the day hostler in Brewster, NY. When a engine came in the first thing they did was open all doors and check the oil, engine coolant etc.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Theamazingswal said:


> I know the guy shouldn't be welding near the fueling pad...
> 
> George


No worries, right? After all, it's only diesel fuel...that stuff never ignites or explodes...right? :laugh:

Excellent scene, George, very well done. The weathering is awesome.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup: Not to over done.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice scene. Great detail. Loco looks right. Thanks for showing. Good job.


----------

